# Where to find a Blue Crab Meat Extractor



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I want to buy one and I have only found two choices. One being the "Fast Crab" stainless steel jober do and the other being a "Crab Master" plastic model. My aunt had one that looked like a shammy roler?? 

Does anyone know of one that works well and know where to get it. The "Fast Crab" looks like a good unit and isnt super expensive but I would like to hear from someone that has one before I purchase it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

My parents live and Matagorda and they love the Crab Master. That model has been around a while and I believe my grandmother used it before them. It does take some practice I believe. If you call the manufacturer in florida, they are very friendly and willing to talk to you about their product.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

dont know much about how it works , but i saw them at fishing tackle unlimited a few weeks back


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it seems that not many folks know about these "crab meat extractors" here. I decided to bite the bullet and get the stainless "Fast Crab" model. Well go figure they are all sold out and wont answer their phone either.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Fast crab looks pretty slick. Wish I had one of those when I was a kid and we would spend all day catching 3 or 4 ice chests full of big blues and then all night picking them clean after the boil. It would have saved a lot of time.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't know they made these. I am used to using the tools at the bottom on my wrist, lol.

Might get me one to save me the cut and infection on the fingers.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I sent them an email and left them a voice mail. I will post up if I can get one ordered.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

The old school clothes ringers work great also.


----------

